# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور؟

## MohammadReZa.m

کمک برای انتخاب رشته
1-دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور بزنم؟کدومش بهتره؟هردوتاشو می تونم تو اولویت هام بزارم؟
2-شهریه دانشگاه پیام نور و آزاد چقدر هست؟
3-آیا دفترچه دانشگاه آزاد اومده؟اگر اومده لینکشو بزارید اگر نیومده چرا؟و کی میاد؟
4-بعداز اولیت بندی چطور نتایج اعلام می شه؟مثلا از 20 تا اولویت که من دارم فقط یکی انتخاب میشه یا بهم حق انتخاب می ده میگه از این سه تا هرکدومشو می خوای برو.؟

----------


## artim

> کمک برای انتخاب رشته
> 1-دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور بزنم؟کدومش بهتره؟هردوتاشو می تونم تو اولویت هام بزارم؟
> 2-شهریه دانشگاه پیام نور و آزاد چقدر هست؟
> 3-آیا دفترچه دانشگاه آزاد اومده؟اگر اومده لینکشو بزارید اگر نیومده چرا؟و کی میاد؟
> 4-بعداز اولیت بندی چطور نتایج اعلام می شه؟مثلا از 20 تا اولویت که من دارم فقط یکی انتخاب میشه یا بهم حق انتخاب می ده میگه از این سه تا هرکدومشو می خوای برو.؟


1- اگه پول داری ازاد اگه نه پیام نور هر دوش خوبن ازاد بهتره
2- شهریه ازاد ترمی حدود یک الی یک و نیم
3-ازاد بدون ازمون هست که بازه انتخاب رشتش
4-بر اساس علاقه اولویت بچین نه یکیش انتخاب میشه بر اساس رتبه ات

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> 1- اگه پول داری ازاد اگه نه پیام نور هر دوش خوبن ازاد بهتره
> 2- شهریه ازاد ترمی حدود یک الی یک و نیم
> 3-ازاد بدون ازمون هست که بازه انتخاب رشتش
> 4-بر اساس علاقه اولویت بچین نه یکیش انتخاب میشه بر اساس رتبه ات


شهریه پیام نور چقدر هست؟
الان برای انتخاب رشته آزاد از همون سنجش باید اقدام کنم یا چطوری؟

----------


## artim

> شهریه پیام نور چقدر هست؟
> الان برای انتخاب رشته آزاد از همون سنجش باید اقدام کنم یا چطوری؟


پیام نور 150 تومئ شهریه ثابتش
ازاد برو اینجا azmoon.org

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> پیام نور 150 تومئ شهریه ثابتش
> ازاد برو اینجا azmoon.org


برای آزاد الان دفترچه داره برای دانلود که چه رشته هایی داره؟چطور باید ثبت نام کنم؟
اگر یک توضیح مختصری بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## artim

> برای آزاد الان دفترچه داره برای دانلود که چه رشته هایی داره؟چطور باید ثبت نام کنم؟
> اگر یک توضیح مختصری بدید ممنون میشم


بدون ازمون داره
میری سایتش قسمت کارشناسی بدون ازمون میزنی
لیست رشته هاش سمت راست منو داره نگاش کن هر کدومو خواستی ثبتنام کن

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> بدون ازمون داره
> میری سایتش قسمت کارشناسی بدون ازمون میزنی
> لیست رشته هاش سمت راست منو داره نگاش کن هر کدومو خواستی ثبتنام کن


فرق کاردانی با کارشناسی چیه؟و فرق پیوسته و ناپیوسته چیه؟من کدومش رو باید بزنم؟

----------


## artim

> فرق کاردانی با کارشناسی چیه؟و فرق پیوسته و ناپیوسته چیه؟من کدومش رو باید بزنم؟


اگه لیسانس میخوای مدرک الانت دیپلمه کارشناسی پیوسته رو باید بزنی

----------


## یاشاررر

کد رشته های پززشکی برا اازاد کجاا هست برا انتخاب رشته/؟

----------


## artim

> کد رشته های پززشکی برا اازاد کجاا هست برا انتخاب رشته/؟



هنوز نیومده کد رشته هاش

----------


## TIGER

داداش درباره دانشگاه ازادی که می خوای بری حسابی تحقیق کن چون مهمترین ملاک برای انتخاب دانشگاه اساتیدش هست مثلا من خودم دانشگاه ازاد حقوق خرم اباد ثبت نام کردم این دانشگاه دانشکده حقوقش فوق العاده از لحاظ علمی عالیه یکی از اساتیدش هم دکتری خودشو توی امریکا گرفته و همه اساتیدش عالین ولی دانشکده های دیگه اش از این دانشکده پشمکیاست

----------


## Ghazal.b

سلام  :Yahoo (1):  

دوستان من بین روانشناسی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز و مدیریت بازرگانی پیام نور اهواز گیر کردم میشه کمکم کنید؟

بعد از هر لحاظ مدیریت بازرگانی دانشگاه پیام نور اهواز بهتره یا مدیریت بازرگانی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام  
> 
> دوستان من بین روانشناسی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز و مدیریت بازرگانی پیام نور اهواز گیر کردم میشه کمکم کنید؟
> 
> بعد از هر لحاظ مدیریت بازرگانی دانشگاه پیام نور اهواز بهتره یا مدیریت بازرگانی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز؟


برو روانشناسی بهتره کم کمش میری میشینی تو نمایندگی حاج کاظم قلمچی مشاوره میدی :Yahoo (76): 
هر چی پول بدی مدرک باارزش تر میشه

----------


## artim

> سلام  
> 
> دوستان من بین روانشناسی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز و مدیریت بازرگانی پیام نور اهواز گیر کردم میشه کمکم کنید؟
> 
> بعد از هر لحاظ مدیریت بازرگانی دانشگاه پیام نور اهواز بهتره یا مدیریت بازرگانی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز؟


هم روانشناسی خوبه هم مدیریت
منتها باید روان رو ادامه بدی حتما
ازاد خب مدرکش و طول دورش کمتره
پیام نور چون دانشجو محوره کمی سخته اما مدیریت رشته خوبیه
به هر کدوم عللاقه داری حتما اون برو

----------


## Ghazal.b

دوستان من الان رفتم سایت دانشگاه ازاد واسه ثبتنام روانشناسی بدون کنکور 

اما روانشناسی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز تو لیست رشته هاییِ که ظرفیتشون تکمیل شده

یعنی من دیگه نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم؟ چکار کنم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## setare_zf

> دوستان من الان رفتم سایت دانشگاه ازاد واسه ثبتنام روانشناسی بدون کنکور 
> 
> اما روانشناسی دانشگاه آزاد اهواز تو لیست رشته هاییِ که ظرفیتشون تکمیل شده
> 
> یعنی من دیگه نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم؟ چکار کنم


متاسفانه باید یه رشته دیگه رو انتخاب کنی، شاید ترم بهمن پذیرش داشتن از  مسولین دانشگاه بپرس

----------

